
Show HN: Feetlot – Never buy the wrong size shoes ever again - AlexanderZ
https://feetlot.com
======
AlexanderZ
Hey HN! I'm Alexander. I love making stuff that solves my own problems.

If you ever ordered shoes online, you know how tricky sizing is. I personally
own shoes ranging from size 11 and up to size 13.

Before Feetlot, the solution was to google "SHOE_NAME sizing reddit" and
browse through countless threads on Reddit. There, people would post something
like "If I'm size 12 in shoe A, what size shoe B should I buy?" Being a
programmer, I decided to automate this process. That's how Feetlot was born.

The idea is simple: allow people to enter which shoes in which sizes they
wear, then use this data to calculate size differences between shoes.

Example:

User 1 wears shoe A in size 10, shoe B in size 9.5.

User 2 wears shoe A in size 12, is looking to buy shoe B.

Based on User 1 data, we can calculate that there is a -0.5 difference between
shoe A and shoe B.

So when User 2 signs up and enters "Shoe A, size 12", we recommend shoe B in
size 11.5 to them.

Obviously the real world scenarios involve more shoes.

As of today, 12,152 people signed up and submitted 22,848 sizes resulting in
staggering 303,139 unique shoe-to-shoe size differences!

What I love the most about Feetlot is that when people sign up and enter their
sizes to get a recommendation, they are actually providing value to other
users! I love the "I help you, you help me" model working here.

